
Is an algorithm any less racist than a human? - henrik_w
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/03/algorithm-racist-human-employers-work
======
Sami_Lehtinen
It's not racism or discrimination if it's based on proven statistics. It's
just math and 'fact'.

------
ankurdhama
Next thing they are going to ask if a tree has more or less ego than human.

